# my whole car rattles, HELP!



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I have a solobaric L7 powered by a RF bd1000.1, my whole trunk rattles, and I can't pinpoint the problem. I have tried spraying in the crevices with expaning insulation, I have covered that with some self adhesive window insulation, two layers inside trunk lid, and the whole car still rattles (mostly in the back) it has gotten to the point where I hear more of the rattle than my highs. If anyone has any suggestions on quieting this down, please help. Its not as bad when my trunk is open, but when I close my lid it is terrible. Thanks for all and any help

Kbrassfi


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

Can you afford sound proofing?
Dynamat is heavey.. and expensive.. but is VERY good.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well, cheaper is always better obviously, but at this point, I'm just tired of hearing metal, I've put way too much money into my system to be drug down by rattle


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah man, I totally understand you. I have the same problem and its sorta getting on my nerves, too. Its not so much a problem from the inside, but from the outside you can hear it. Go on ebay and search for "scala1" he is www.ikesound.com and sells like 36 square feet of Dynamat Extreme (best thing youd want) and that does a good job at stopping the rattling, its about $107 dollars (Yikes, it is a lot). If you havent done so already, get something for your License plate if that rattles, thats what I did at first. I just got some rubber things to put under the 4 screws.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

YEAH, MY LICENSE PLATE WAS FIXED FIRST WEEK I BOUGHT THE CAR, THEN AS I ADDED, AND UPGRADED ITS GOTTEN WORST, I KNOW THAT SOME PEOPLE BUILD A BANDPASS DIRECTLY INTO THE CAB ON ROUND SPEAKERS, DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THIS WOULD HELP ON THE SOLO?


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i've heard of foam harding spray behind the grey carpeting i've heard it helps, never tried it in my car but i have a lot of flex in the actually body panelling


----------

